# 42 Yellowfin Center Console



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

This beauty was tied up behind the Palace Casino this weekend at Nationals. I let the pics speak for themselves.:bowdown


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! It's hard to appreciate it's size without another boat for comparison. Definitely a fishing machine! I'd have to sell my house to run it though.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

The name "Un-Reel" seems very fitting, lol. Now I don't know what hasmy attention more - the 4 350s or all those rod holders!!??!!!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

thats the boat of my dreams if I could afford to put the petro in it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

So that's where all those nice boats where coming from yesterday. It was like a boat show parade heading east on I10 yesterday. Pretty crazy to see all those nice boats that I can only afford in my dreams.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

That boat is sick!! If you can afford that thing, your fuel bill is not a real concern.


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

And lord forbid any bo bo blood gets on it....:hoppingmad


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats the guys that were playin the dance music during the weigh inns! I think it was pissying Jack off a little too after he asked them to turn it down twice!:clap


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

That boat is "Un-Reel"..............


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

When are ya upgading Shane?


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty nice except for the four anchors on the back.......Just joking, those Yellowfins are incredible looking boats. Haven't fished on one yet, how do they ride?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice....one helluva fishing machine!!:bowdown


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Obviously, I have Contender gel-coat for blood but Wiley and Yellowfin builds a bad AZZ boat. That boat pictured (and I'm not being nit picky) has the worst looking T-top etc I have ever seen. For one the powder coat is hideous but the whole design just doesnt do it for me. Take that boat "naked" to Eagle Bob and he would fit it with a sleek, sexy t-top. Actually probably a damn good thing it doesnt have one cuz it would have been a long ride home hiding in a fishbox while trailering it home!! They do have sexy lines and do run WELL. The 31 is really comparable to the 27 Contender but the new 32 will be a true match for the Contender 31T. My bet is that it will be like some others built similar. I'd take the layout of the Contenders hands down as for ride the Contender in calm to 1-2 the Yellowfin,Cape Horn etc in the 3-4 and depending on how big your boat and balls until it gets steep enough you cant clamp the kingfish claw hold the F on and let the BEOTCH run then I'm back to the Contender with the lighter bow so you stay dryer and pound less when you just have to sit there for a few hours and run the throttles like peddling a bicycle. Throwing it over a wave then snatchin it back so you hit the top of the back of the next wave not to hit dead center on top or even throw yourself all the way over it and get stern slapped a bit by the 1st wave and land off the V then you'll wake you bean bag boy up!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

NICE DAM BOAT.......


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

this was on the forum last year at some point i think. absolutely retarded. if you're gonna get a 40, why not get an express or flybridge?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/25/2008)*this was on the forum last year at some point i think. absolutely retarded. if you're gonna get a 40, why not get an express or flybridge?


speed.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bonita dan (11/24/2008)*When are ya upgading Shane?


Cause I'm holding out for the 39 Midnight Express with 5 Verado 350's. They told us at the captains meeting that Midnight Express was coming on board as an SKA sponsor for 09. They unveiled the 39 with 5 Verado 350's at this year Lauderdale boat show. Yep.... that's 1750 hp on the back of a center console.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

they like to be able to go 60 miles an hour!!


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

:bowdown WOW! :bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (11/25/2008)*this was on the forum last year at some point i think. absolutely retarded. if you're gonna get a 40, why not get an express or flybridge?
> ...




well speed doesnt mean jack squat if youre in the wrong spot...or if the fish just arent hungry. then you gotta feel like an idiot having a $400,000 boat and a huge fuel tab and no fish on the board to show for it. i just dont get it...can't the 31s and 36s do 60 plus?


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

My question is what good is that tuna door? I mean how the hell are you supposed to get anything bigger than a cigar minow past those motors?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (11/25/2008)*
> ...


If you get to the wrong spot in a "go fast boat" you can pick up and run to try more spots. In an inboard boat, you'd be more screwed and feeling like an idiot since you spent the same amount of money (or a lot more) and just as much in fuel, but you can't get to better grounds and make it back by scales closing. I would think. 

And yes, the 31s will run, but won't handle the seas as well as a bigger boat. Shoot, plenty of bass and bay boats will run 70, but you're not going to fish a king mac tourney in a flat 19 footer are you?

It's all a matter of preference. My personal choice would be like yours (40 Cabo or similar Express model boat), but I think there is certainly a good case for someone spending their money on a boat like that.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wirebiter (11/25/2008)*My question is what good is that tuna door? I mean how the hell are you supposed to get anything bigger than a cigar minow past those motors?






no kidding that thing is retarded. besides, if you cant gaff a fish and pick him up over the knee high gunwhale, then you have no business on the gaff.



nbtwil-ill try anything once. but as for a 42 center console having a noticeably more comfortable and DRIER ride than a 31, ill have to see it to believe it.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

they are incredible boats, Lou and I got to climb on the first one ever made at the Miami show two yrs ago.......you can't tell it but the console is so big, they can and have put bunks in it.

as for the ride, the YF's are the only thing I would compare to the rough water ability of a Cape, obviously I could never afford one of those but when we talked with them in Miami, it requires the oversize load permitting and really weren't designed for the tournament series, just a rich mans fishing toy.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/25/2008)*this was on the forum last year at some point i think. absolutely retarded. if you're gonna get a 40, why not get an express or flybridge?


These guys fish SKA tournaments flare start at 6:00am run to the west delta fish all day and be back to the scales to weigh in by 6:00pm try to do that in a express with twin diesels.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Wooooow are you seroius about questioning whether or not s 42' CC will ride any drier or smoother than a 31'CC?? That haqs to be added to the quote of the month list or something. First of all there is NO direcy substitute for length in these and all boats but some to a greater extent than others. If legth doesnt don't tell me you fish on that big ole wawawawawawa over the river and thru the woods boat cause you wanted more friends to come along. Could have got one aboyt half its size and wouldnt be any different. If you thing about how the waves are configured in the Gulf (which is a relatively small body of water) 30 minutes in the Atlantic in any sea and you'll see what I mean. But if you run up and tit a wave its like a dirtbike ramp and your going flying over it. If there two waves under the "running length" of the hull it balances a LOT more. When you get into the big bad azz ones like this that may have 3-4 under it your props are jumping through them but the hull is steady as can be and the boys are sippin coffee talking about witch hair care product to try next.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Not trying to down anyones sport, but Im amazaed at the money people put in to fishing for a green meat fish.. When you spend money on a 42 YF, hell start fishing blue water tourneys where the payouts may at least cover your fuel bill. While I dont question the sporting ability ofa king mack.. it just seems like its a relatively nearshore specie, but people run to other states waters to catch them! At least SKA events are a chance to look at the latest and greatest in center consoles..nice boat none the less.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

How many 60 plus pound kings have you caught near shore?


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

hey, some guys like to watch cars go around a circle to the left. some like to watch them go fast in a straight line. to each his own.

personally, i think the ride at 60 mph in 4 foot seas is actually PART of the thrill. taking 4 times as long to get to the fishing grounds at a snails pace is more of torture than a thrill. to each his own.

creighton, do i hear you re-living a day gone by in that first post? lol. 

i think most everyone remembers the contender/yellowfin/invincible 'shoot outs' from the last couple of years. results speak for themselves--of course that was the 36 footers. in the 'over 40' class, i dont think anything comes close to nagler's boat.

a door in the transom is not necessarily a 'tuna door' is it? 

the 42 has been in limited production since 2006, but the 350s have not. pretty sure 60s are a loaded weight speed.

'green meat' fish--only if referring to prize and sponsorship green dollars. please. some can, others just sit on the side lines.

no offense to anyone or anyone' opinion. just felt like spouting my measley 2 cents this morning.:grouphug

cheers.

drew


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rag-Tag (11/26/2008)* and the boys are sippin coffee talking about witch hair care product to try next.




hahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (11/25/2008)*
> ...


yes speed does mean jack squat...if the spot your on isnt producing the fish you want then you can run to another spot...and you cant run 60 in a flybridge


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

some of the new CC have a tuna door right on the side of the boat seems like it would weaken the boat to me but im guessing not 

anybody know/seen what im talking about?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

speed is everything. faster you get out there = more time you can fish..the 42 yellowfin is by far the nicest center console and completly blows the 31 cape horn out of the water. i agree on the if fish are bitin then they arent bitin. but if they arent bitin there i can go somewhere where they are bitin alot faster than you can in a 40 hat or viking. as far as gaffing, the guys in LA , alot of them dont have tuna doors in their CC's but still manage to get them over the side. you just gotta be smarter than the average bear blue hoo


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (11/26/2008)* you just gotta be smarter than the average bear blue hoo




hey boo boo!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They have to go with four Mercurys because two of them will be broke most of the time.


----------

